# Problem with excel worksheet object in word document



## skid2964 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a word document with "Excel Worksheet Objects", these have been working fine for a long time, now, all of a sudden when I try to edit them I get an error saying:

"The program used to create this object is Excel. That program is not installed on your computer. To edit this object, you must install a program that can open ths object."

Well, of course, Excel is installed, nothing that I know of has been changed. 

Any clues?

Word 2007, Excel 2007, does the same thing saved as '07 or '03 file. 

Thanks


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Have you tried a repair install of MS Office? Even though you haven't changed anything, other apps and utilities occasionally do. Plus, some things just glitch.


----------



## skid2964 (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried a repair and a re-install .... no change, still doing the same thing.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

This is the first time I've seen this problem that a repair didn't fix. 

When repair doesn't work, my usual next step is to do a remove of the "lost" component, reboot my 'puter, then re-install the component.

If that were to not work, I'd do a remove / reboot / reinstall of the entire suite. 

Do you get the same message if Excel is actually running?

Does Excel open when you double click on an excel filename? If not, then open the file associations and fix that.


----------

